# Decibel Magazine's Top 20 Death Metal Guitarists



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 5, 2008)

Decibel Magazine

Despite the fact that I disagree with a few of the nominees even making the list (Bill Steer, Paul Ryan) I think it's the order itself that is a bit wierd. As a compilation of 20 guitarists with no general order its pretty decent In my opinion 
Also make sure to check out the small article on Luc Lemay. There's some really interesting stuff!


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 5, 2008)

Why disagree with Paul Ryan? Origin is fucknuts insane. the one's off are Scott Hull & Nick Andersson, but thats just me


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 5, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Why disagree with Paul Ryan? Origin is fucknuts insane. the one's off are Scott Hull & Nick Andersson, but thats just me



Agreed on both Hull and Andersson. 

I'm just not a huge Origin fan that's all. Every album has 2 amazing songs and then 6-8 fillers IMO. Brutal, fast, and it ends there for me  I know this list isn't really a taste issue, but I feel there is a line of guitarists that could have easily made that list way before Paul.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jul 5, 2008)

I read only the 2 first positions.
Then I saw Chuck Schuldiner _only_ on #2.
So this list is not worth reading.


----------



## Cancer (Jul 5, 2008)

Rachmaninoff said:


> I read only the 2 first positions.
> Then I saw Chuck Schuldiner _only_ on #2.
> So this list is not worth reading.



Agreed, Schuldiner should have been #1, no excuses. As for the rest of the list, it's not bad.


----------



## lailer75 (Jul 5, 2008)

what no Hoffmans!


----------



## Nouman6 (Jul 5, 2008)

James Murphy deserves top 5


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 5, 2008)

At least James made #7.


----------



## Carrion (Jul 5, 2008)

No Dan Mongrain


----------



## TMM (Jul 5, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Why disagree with Paul Ryan? Origin is fucknuts insane. the one's off are Scott Hull & Nick Andersson, but thats just me



+1 Agreed... Paul Ryan ought to have been further up on the list in my opinion.

Also, +1 on Chuck being #1. There's no excuse for that mistake.

Are you saying Scott Hull shouldn't have been on the list? That guy's an animal. He's been a huge influence for me.

Erik Rutan should have been further up the list too, IMHO. His solos are amazing... tasteful, and with the right amount of skill.

Personally, I think James Malone should have been on the list somewhere too. Not necessarily high on the list, but definitely in the top 20.

And seriously, how can you put Karl Sanders on the list and not Dallas Toler-Wade? He's playing a lot of the same shit _and_ doing the vocals at the same time, and makes it look effortless.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jul 5, 2008)

Rachmaninoff said:


> I read only the 2 first positions.
> Then I saw Chuck Schuldiner _only_ on #2.
> So this list is not worth reading.



At least they gave it to Trey Azagthoth. Not an ideal situation, but it could have been worse. 

Was happy to see Opeth and At The Gates being represented.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 5, 2008)

Carrion said:


> No Dan Mongrain



+100 No Dan Mongrain is a biggie!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 5, 2008)

Seems like some consensus here.

You think death metal guitar, c'mon. You think Chuck.

And Scott Hull... can't say I'm too familiar with the guy, but I listen to Pig Destroyer. Cool shit, but best death metal guitarist?


Neat to see Bolt Thrower represented.  Old skool.


----------



## Abhorred (Jul 5, 2008)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> +100 No Dan Mongrain is a biggie!



I love Dan. Seriously. Want his babies, and all that. He's been a huge inspiration for me, and that's not something I can say of most guitarists.

But the fact remains that he isn't terribly well known outside of Canada, particularly Quebec and its bordering regions. Or, at least not well known enough for most fans of the genre to identify him by name. By hair, maybe, but not by name.

I don't begrudge Decibel (well.. not _too_ much) for excluding him on this... Besides, this way we can keep him our little secret.


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 5, 2008)

No Deicide love?


----------



## Abhorred (Jul 5, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> No Deicide love?



*Deicide do not love.*


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 5, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> I love Dan. Seriously. Want his babies, and all that. He's been a huge inspiration for me, and that's not something I can say of most guitarists.
> 
> But the fact remains that he isn't terribly well known outside of Canada, particularly Quebec and its bordering regions. Or, at least not well known enough for most fans of the genre to identify him by name. By hair, maybe, but not by name.
> 
> I don't begrudge Decibel (well.. not _too_ much) for excluding him on this... Besides, this way we can keep him our little secret.



Yeah, you got a point. Nice to see Luc Lemay on that list though 

I also think Jon Levasseur should got an honorary mention


----------



## Carrion (Jul 5, 2008)

+1 to Jon.


----------



## Abhorred (Jul 5, 2008)

Jon would have been a nice addition, to be sure. But I take more comfort in knowing that he got out of Cryptopsy before... *pause*... I don't even have a suitably witty term for what's happened to them lately, so lets just call it _The Crappening_.

Or possibly "The Unwanted Krap."

Nah, I'm drawing blanks, here.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, Mr. Laurite Imp... we'll always have 'Slit Your Guts.'


----------



## Digital Black (Jul 5, 2008)

Not a bad list all in all..


----------



## british beef (Jul 5, 2008)

needs moar Paul masvidal


----------



## Carrion (Jul 5, 2008)

Masvidal's only real death metal works were the Cynic demos and Human. Others on the list contributed a lot more to death metal imo. Masivdal's contribution to progressive metal on the other hand...


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 5, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> Jon would have been a nice addition, to be sure. But I take more comfort in knowing that he got out of Cryptopsy before... *pause*... I don't even have a suitably witty term for what's happened to them lately, so lets just call it _The Crappening_.
> 
> Or possibly "The Unwanted Krap."
> 
> Nah, I'm drawing blanks, here.



I don't think that the timing between the time he left the band and the time they went to shite is mere coincidence


----------



## TMM (Jul 5, 2008)

+1 on Jon Levasseur, for certain


----------



## zak (Jul 6, 2008)

The only problem I have with the list is...where's Jack Owen?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 6, 2008)

I was gonna say chuck should be #1 also, but I figured I was just being a fanboy (and not hearing much of the other dudes).. Chuck is badass tho.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 6, 2008)

Yay for Nergal content. That guy is fascinating.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 6, 2008)

+1 for chuck being first, he founded DEATH metal, even though i like morbid angel more.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 6, 2008)

I also feel that Phil Fasciana & Rob Barrett should be on there as well, and Dave Suzuki.


----------



## Dudley (Jul 6, 2008)

For the most part it's a decent enough list though there are a few questionable names on it, but I think Pat O'Brien (Cannibal Corpse) and Vogg (Decapitated) should've certainly been on it.

Infact, stick the 2 fellas from Spawn of Possession on as well.

Nice to see Bill Steer and James Murphy gettiong some recognition though, they're both unreal players with great unique styles.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jul 6, 2008)

YOU DISAGREE WITH STEER?!

Fuck me, he's one of the few death metal guitarists that do anything for me... although I prefer more melodic death, straight death ala Behemoth/Nile/Suffocation doesn't turn me on this month


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 6, 2008)

Dudley said:


> For the most part it's a decent enough list though there are a few questionable names on it, but I think Pat O'Brien (Cannibal Corpse) and Vogg (Decapitated) should've certainly been on it.
> 
> Infact, stick the 2 fellas from Spawn of Possession on as well.
> 
> Nice to see Bill Steer and James Murphy gettiong some recognition though, they're both unreal players with great unique styles.



Spawn of Possession hasn't been up to much lately though. Those guys are amazing players, and I loved Cabinet. However, I thought Noctambulant was rather uninspired. I don't think they should be on that list so fast considering all the other players that are around in the genre.


----------



## Dudley (Jul 6, 2008)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Spawn of Possession hasn't been up to much lately though. Those guys are amazing players, and I loved Cabinet. However, I thought Noctambulant was rather uninspired. I don't think they should be on that list so fast considering all the other players that are around in the genre.



They've finally got a new drummer, so hopefully they'll start being a bit more active again soon. 

I thought Noctambulant was one of the more interesting death metal albums to come out in recent years, you can really hear the classical influence (particularly Weiss and Shostakovich) in all the counterpoint harmonies and song structures and I think they upped the ante somewhat in terms of technicality and composition. I personally think they should be on the list for doing something a bit more interesting and unique than the vast majority of the current DM scene, but that's just my opinion


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 7, 2008)

I completely agree with where Bill Steer is. Trey Azagtoth is also in his rightfull place in my opinion (sorry, chuck never did it as much for me, and trey just has a style that was unique at the time, and still is).

It's a pretty good list to be honest, and I like howrob from immolation is included too


----------



## elrrek (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd like to add to the +1 for Bill Steer, anyone who questions his inclusion in this list is beyond bonkers.

Bolt Thrower representation is fantastic as well. The influence of the "grindcore" bands form Earache pushed metal and especially Death Metal considerably in the early days and that's part of the reason Scott Hull is in there too, another fine addition. Chuck for #1, maybe ... if there was a debate on who should be #1 it should be between Chuck and Trey though so they got that right.


----------



## Nick (Jul 7, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I completely agree with where Bill Steer is. Trey Azagtoth is also in his rightfull place in my opinion (sorry, chuck never did it as much for me, and trey just has a style that was unique at the time, and still is).
> 
> It's a pretty good list to be honest, and I like howrob from immolation is included too



agreed, i like death but riffs like the verse in Caesars palace are timeless for me.


----------



## King_nothing621 (Jul 8, 2008)

I think Jack Owen and Rob Barrett should have been on there...but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Aug 8, 2008)

Am I alone in not liking Morbid Angel?


----------



## Naren (Aug 8, 2008)

Jongpil Yun said:


> Am I alone in not liking Morbid Angel?



No. I don't like them either, but influence-wise and stylistically, I completely understand why Trey is #1.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Aug 8, 2008)

Muhammed should've been closer to the top.

The solo from Fermented Offal Discharge is imo, the greatest guitar solo ever written - No joke.


----------



## tequila_sauer (Aug 8, 2008)

Muhammed needs to do more to be higher, IMO. He's an absurd guitarist for sure, but Necrophagist needs a few more great albums to put him up there with some of the others. He's on his way, though.

I actually liked this list quite a bit. Erik and James Murphy should've been higher and I don't remember seeing Dallas Toler Wade on there, which I was unhappy with, but they got Karl so that works.

The only real names missing that I think should've been on there are James Malone and maybe Jon Levasseur. Jon's solos were always really chaotic and wacky. The We Bleed solo still gives me chills.

Also, I completely agree with Trey at #1. His style, image, and music ARE death metal. When most people think of what a death metal guitarist would sound like and how he would look, it's usually Trey. The riffs, the sound, the chaos, the ridiculous abundance of solos, the live presence, it's all there.


----------



## stuh84 (Aug 8, 2008)

This isn't a bad list overall, hell of a lot better than anything you'd find in Total Guitar or other magazines like that. I agree on Schuldiner being higher, but thats mainly because I find Morbid Angel boring. I tried to give them another chance, found Covenant for £3 the other day, and listened to it, but seriously, it sounds like Slayer gone Death Metal (and I HATE Slayer).

Schuldiner however, the fact that he went more progressive as time went on, the same as I am doing, and the fact his riffs sounded like no-one but Death, that wins for me.

I'm very happy to see Luc Lemay on there though, I've been a fan of his since my very early days of playing. 

A couple of my personal favourites I would have liked to have seen on there would be Dave Suzuki of Vital Remains and Matt Sotelo of Decrepit Birth, but the latter is a little too underground to appear on this kind of list (like Dan Mongrain), and Dave will probably only ever be known as part of Glenn Bentons side project (despite the fact its not really Bentons side project....)


----------



## neon_black88 (Aug 8, 2008)

Jongpil Yun said:


> Am I alone in not liking Morbid Angel?



No I don't get it either. I'm sure its just because I don't 'get it' though, from a guitar standpoint it just seems so undeveloped to me (probably because it was I guess). Chuck Shuldiner however, is amazing still today and everything about the guitars is beautifully crafted.


----------



## GuitarG2 (Aug 8, 2008)

Jongpil Yun said:


> Am I alone in not liking Morbid Angel?


 
Nope. They never did anything for me, either.


----------



## Groff (Aug 8, 2008)

Jongpil Yun said:


> Am I alone in not liking Morbid Angel?



I don't really like them either, but I understand his influence.


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Aug 8, 2008)

+1 for Luc Lemay. From Wisdom to Hate had a huge impact on my playing when it was released.


----------



## digitaLbraVo (Aug 8, 2008)

Omg. No Pat O'Brien? At least Karl Sanders ended up on there...

*EDIT*

Omgawd I just noticed Napalm Death's guitarist is on there... they suck so much ass xD. I saw them open for DevilDriver, even their fans were like "omgawd what is this crap?"


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 8, 2008)

WTF no LARRY CONKLIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naren (Aug 8, 2008)

digitaLbraVo said:


> *EDIT*
> 
> Omgawd I just noticed Napalm Death's guitarist is on there... they suck so much ass xD. I saw them open for DevilDriver, even their fans were like "omgawd what is this crap?"



 Bill Steer, the main songwriter, rhythm guitarist (and lead guitarist), and low death growl vocalist for Carcass, was #3 on that list, but I personally think he should have been a little higher. He was the guitarist for Napalm Death from 1987-1989.

If you don't think that Bill Steer belongs in the top 5 on that list, then... 

Here are some examples:











He definitely belongs in the top 5 and, even though I love Death and Chuck's solos and rhythm guitar, I want to put Bill Steer above him, but Chuck had much more influence.


----------



## digitaLbraVo (Aug 8, 2008)

I totally thought the exact same thing.


----------



## Makelele (Aug 8, 2008)

digitaLbraVo said:


> Omgawd I just noticed Napalm Death's guitarist is on there... they suck so much ass xD. I saw them open for DevilDriver, even their fans were like "omgawd what is this crap?"



How can you not like this song?




Seriously though, Bill Steer rules.


----------



## digitaLbraVo (Aug 8, 2008)

Naren said:


> Bill Steer, the main songwriter, rhythm guitarist (and lead guitarist), and low death growl vocalist for Carcass, was #3 on that list, but I personally think he should have been a little higher. He was the guitarist for Napalm Death from 1987-1989.
> 
> If you don't think that Bill Steer belongs in the top 5 on that list, then...
> 
> ...



Thanks but I said Napalm Death sucked. I never mentioned Carcass being bad. Failure to read makes your post irrelevant.



Makelele said:


> How can you not like this song?
> 
> 
> Seriously though, Bill Steer rules.



I saw them play that song live. I say again, they SUCK. Their singer acts like a big retard, they don't even know how to play their instruments, and come on 3 minutes of crappy blast beats are NOT MUSIC.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Aug 8, 2008)

mikernaut said:


> WTF no LARRY CONKLIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Larry Conklin is an absolute master of the instrument whose talent cannot be confined to one genre.


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 8, 2008)

Very cool. I'm impressed.


----------



## your_mum (Aug 8, 2008)

Paul Masvidal deserves a spot.


----------



## Naren (Aug 9, 2008)

digitaLbraVo said:


> Thanks but I said Napalm Death sucked. I never mentioned Carcass being bad. Failure to read makes your post irrelevant.



So, you think he shouldn't be on the list because he was in a band you don't like 20 years ago? Despite the fact that he wasn't even in the band when you saw them and hadn't been for almost 20 years? You completely ignored the band that he is most well known for and just went off on one of the bands he concurrently played guitar for (and one that he was partially responsible for bringing death metal into). I mean, the singer and the guitarist in the band now didn't join until after Bill Steer quit, making your post completely irrelevant.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Aug 9, 2008)

where's Skwisgaar?


----------



## digitaLbraVo (Aug 9, 2008)

Naren said:


> So, you think he shouldn't be on the list because he was in a band you don't like 20 years ago? Despite the fact that he wasn't even in the band when you saw them and hadn't been for almost 20 years? You completely ignored the band that he is most well known for and just went off on one of the bands he concurrently played guitar for (and one that he was partially responsible for bringing death metal into). I mean, the singer and the guitarist in the band now didn't join until after Bill Steer quit, making your post completely irrelevant.



Actually. When they're playing songs from their original material, and it sucks just as bad as their "new" material. They. Suck. Which means: he sucks.


----------



## DaemonSvek (Aug 9, 2008)

lailer75 said:


> what no Hoffmans!


 
+1

glad they got trey agazthoth, he rocks


----------



## Naren (Aug 9, 2008)

digitaLbraVo said:


> Actually. When they're playing songs from their original material, and it sucks just as bad as their "new" material. They. Suck. Which means: he sucks.



Did you even watch any of the clips I posted? ANY of them?


----------



## Stephen (Aug 9, 2008)

disappointed, no Vogg from Decapitated


----------



## Makelele (Aug 9, 2008)

digitaLbraVo said:


> Actually. When they're playing songs from their original material, and it sucks just as bad as their "new" material. They. Suck. Which means: he sucks.



So you think because he played guitar on one album from Napalm Death, that all his achievements after that are shit? 

I wonder how many guitarists you like if you think like that. All musicians have played something that sucked at some point, so I guess all musicians suck then, according to you.


----------



## FortePenance (Aug 9, 2008)

IMO, Akerfeldt should not be on that list. Not because he's a bad player or because I hate Opeth but because I don't view them as a death metal band at all.


----------



## Naren (Aug 9, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> IMO, Akerfeldt should not be on that list. Not because he's a bad player or because I hate Opeth but because I don't view them as a death metal band at all.



Well, this list isn't about what you view them as.  I can assure you that they _are_ a death metal band. They aren't brutal death metal, but that doesn't mean they aren't in the death metal genre. They just combine a lot of their influences from other kinds of metal and other genres.


----------



## FortePenance (Aug 9, 2008)

I just don't see much DM in them. Sure, he growls but thats about it to me. Can you tell me how their considered death metal (this isn't a provocative/rhetorical question, i'm genuinely interested )?


----------



## Naren (Aug 9, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> I just don't see much DM in them. Sure, he growls but thats about it to me. Can you tell me how their considered death metal (this isn't a provocative/rhetorical question, i'm genuinely interested )?



I'm assuming you haven't really given them much of a listen if you're asking this question. Either that or you don't know much about death metal.

This is the very definition of death metal. If it's not death metal, what is it?


----------



## FortePenance (Aug 9, 2008)

I listen to quite a number of death metal bands and have My Arms, Your Hearse, Watershed and Damnation on the PC. Demon of the Fall sounds like progressive metal with growls to me... not really dm riffing, or drumming to my ears. Also, don't want to be a dick, but you didn't answer my question.


----------



## Naren (Aug 9, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> I listen to quite a number of death metal bands and have My Arms, Your Hearse, Watershed and Damnation on the PC. Demon of the Fall sounds like progressive metal with growls to me... not really dm riffing, or drumming to my ears. Also, don't want to be a dick, but you didn't answer my question.



There are many different kinds of death metal. Brutal death metal. Melodic death metal. Blackened death metal. Technical death metal. Progressive death metal. Deathcore. Deathgrind. And so on and so on.

I consider Opeth to be "Progressive death metal." And I think that songs like Demon of the Fall embody everything about progressive death metal from the riffs to the drumming to the vocals to the lyrical subjects.

Likewise, you could say that At The Gates aren't "death metal" because they sound nothing like Cannibal Corpse.  But you'd be wrong.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 9, 2008)

Why is everyone goign awahwkawklja bill steer doesn't deserve #3

Well...he may not, but he should definitely be in that list. I think that Necroticism, one before it, and Heartwork inspired a shitton of people.


----------



## Heavy Ed (Aug 9, 2008)

Steer doesn't deserve 3rd... he should have 1st IMHO. 

Then Trey 2nd Chuck 3rd

and Karl 4th. The rest I could give a rats ass

about!


----------



## Sith Lord (Oct 24, 2008)

Masvidal should be there for sure. His influence on Human- insane. Worthy of the list for sure. For newer talent- Michael Keene. Cant wait to hear Planetary Duality..


----------



## NecroSamist (Oct 24, 2008)

Yaay! They put Muhammed on there!


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 24, 2008)

I just saw this again. You guys notice that 1/4 of the list is from Tampa? fuck yeah \m/


----------



## Meldville (Oct 24, 2008)

Considering that this is a mainstream publication, I'm fucking thrilled with this list. I, like anyone, could offer arguments about why I think so-and-so should be in a different spot, but I think this was well done.

And to the guy who doesn't like Napalm Death - you don't have to like Bill Steer or his work to necessarily understand the impact he and his playing had on death metal and grindcore. Those two genres would not be what they are today without that guy.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 24, 2008)

Trey Deserves top spot 100&#37;.

I think Pat Obrien should be in there, even Rob Barrett!

My Personals that would maybe fit the top 20:

Guy Marchais, Terrance Hobbs and Doug Cerrito(ex) (suffocation)

Brian & Eric Hoffman (ex-Deicide - possibly 'The New Deicide')

Ed Talorda & Diego Sanchez (Disgorge)

John McEntee & Brett Mackowski (Incantation)

Moyses Kolesne (Krisiun)

Jack Owen (Deicide, ex-Cannibal Corpse)



Not a bad list though!



NecroSamist said:


> Yaay! They put Muhammed on there!



Yay!!! hes on the penthouse suite while Trey and Karl are holding the whole fucking building up 

Edit: Well...maybe not Karl so much, more like Kelly Schaefer and James Murphy too.

oh I just spotted Sir. Hobbs on the list. now THAT is a fucking Yay


----------



## Variant (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not going to complain... so far as these sort of things go, this is actually quite a good list.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 24, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> I just saw this again. You guys notice that 1/4 of the list is from Tampa? fuck yeah \m/



Tampa Death Metal, although the Tampa part is un-neccessary  'cause we all know Florida is the home of Death metal...

Morbid Angel Invented the genre, Full stop.

(Not trying to tell you shit you already know, Ken )


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Oct 24, 2008)

Jack Owen, Pat O'Brien and Rob Barret should all be in there. Cannibal Corpse FTW!!!


----------



## JerkyChid (Oct 24, 2008)

Chuck shoulda been #1. I disagree with it but at least they understood the genre a tiny bit unlike what most magazines would do and put A7X and Trivium up there.


----------



## Harry (Oct 24, 2008)

I have to agree with Chuck being at the top.
Not the best list IMO, but as pointed out, could have been a lot worse.


----------



## winterlover (Oct 25, 2008)

not bad, could use a little Lord Ahriman from Dark Funeral maybe, some Infernus from Gorgoroth definitely


----------



## Snoop (Oct 25, 2008)

Why so low place for Muhhamed?


----------



## oompa (Oct 25, 2008)

winterlover said:


> not bad, could use a little Lord Ahriman from Dark Funeral maybe, some Infernus from Gorgoroth definitely



what would two black metal guitarists have to do on a top 20 death metal guitarist list.

and as for the list itself, even if i'd personally rearrange them all, the list still got most of the guys who should be there on it, wich is nice for a change.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 25, 2008)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Tampa Death Metal, although the Tampa part is un-neccessary  'cause we all know Florida is the home of Death metal...
> 
> Morbid Angel Invented the genre, Full stop.
> 
> (Not trying to tell you shit you already know, Ken )



Nah. There's swedish DM (not the newer melodic stuff, but shit like old Entomed, old hypocrisy, etc) The melodic shit (The newer Swedes), The british DM & Grind Bands (A la, Carcass, Bolt Thrower, etc), Montreal DM ( Cryptopsy, Neuraxis, Kataklysm, etc). I'm just saying Florida DM is the best of the lot ;p


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Oct 25, 2008)

ahem, don't you mean 2nd best?  

I kid, DM wouldn't be the same without Florida.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 25, 2008)

The only thing that competes with Fl. Death Metal is the stuff from Montreal ;p


----------



## Espaul (Oct 25, 2008)

Is atheist considered a death metal band?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 25, 2008)

TMM said:


> Personally, I think James Malone should have been on the list somewhere too. Not necessarily high on the list, but definitely in the top 20.



Yes.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 26, 2008)

Nah I definitely wouldn't put James Malone on the list. Erik Rutan and Karl Sanders I would have placed a little higher.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 26, 2008)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Nah I definitely wouldn't put James Malone on the list.



Too awesome for you?


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 26, 2008)

Espaul said:


> Is atheist considered a death metal band?



Yep. Another badass Tampa bay band.


----------



## Vairocarnal (Oct 26, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> +1 for chuck being first, he founded DEATH metal, even though i like morbid angel more.



Agreed.


----------



## Espaul (Oct 26, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Yep. Another badass Tampa bay band.



The reason I'm asking is cause I've listened a lot to the atheist album "elements" and I can't really hear that much death metal in there. only grim vox. Maybe just my opinion..

Badass band tho!


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 26, 2008)

Espaul said:


> The reason I'm asking is cause I've listened a lot to the atheist album "elements" and I can't really hear that much death metal in there. only grim vox. Maybe just my opinion..
> 
> Badass band tho!



Listn to Unquestionable Presence or Piece of Time. They're far more death metal-y.


----------

